# Need more rain.



## markp53 (Feb 1, 2013)

I hate to say it after the flooding we had around here but we could use a little rain to keep the chant season going for a while.
The woods are getting dry, even the skeeters are starting to thin out.


----------



## eksophia (Mar 3, 2014)

No kidding!! We got a fair amount of rain last night and into this afternoon where I am. Nice, slow, soaking rain too so that should help. I've only found about 1/4 of the chants I would normally find by now. Let's keep our fingers crossed! Friend found some hedgehogs too so I'm hoping they will also pop.


----------



## markp53 (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess the chanterelle season is over, found a few dry specimens today but what I was really looking for were the chickens and the hens. I found two bowling ball size hens side by side about ten days ago but that's about it. A big dirty chicken that had to stay where I found it, it was fresh enough, just too dirty to pick. Woods could use more rain too. I noticed that fall is here, the woods have started to change over from summer pretty fast around the metro area.


----------



## tickcollector (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with you Markp53. I have been out a lot the past couple weeks and found about 7 chants in two locatoin that were all wormy. I have picked a couple small/med hens, but also found several that were nothing but crunchy masses (lack of moisture). I picked some young oysters that were really nice, but have not seen any since those were harvested about a week ago. Picked a big coral tooth yesterday, but haven't cooked it yet. Temps are good, just need more moisture. I have some friends up near Detroit Lakes and they were killing chants, hens and chickens over the past three weeks so I don't know if the metro (west and south) still have to wait or what?? Has anyone on here ever tried the pine ring mushroom. I'm seeing a lot of them lately. Are they usually before/after chants? What do others think?


----------

